# Lathe Bump Tool. Centering Small Parts Easy.



## cascao (Aug 1, 2016)

Just touch with a bearing when part is rotating


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't like this idea at all.  If the part in the chuck is loose enough to be moved, then it may be loose enough to go flying into never-never land.   I would crank the chuck(with the motor off) by hand and use a dial indicator and a soft mallet. May take longer, but a heck a lot safer.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 1, 2016)

Not unsafe on a manual machine unnecessary however, if the part is trapped between the tool and the chuck one couldn't pry it out of you wanted to.
On a CNC lathe the carriage will not float so if there is any run out it will back drive the ball screw and likely cause a shut down fault when the drive overloads.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 1, 2016)

Been doing this idea forever. I have the bearing type, but since the tool bit type (see pic) has been in the holder for almost forever. I have not needed to change it, works great. I think the bearing type rolls too easily and does not align as fast. The tool bit pushes instead of rolling, seems to work better. But does sometimes leave a mark, bearing type would not. All depends on what you are doing. Have never had a safety problem, never, on a manual lathe with power on…Dave.


----------



## savarin (Aug 2, 2016)

This was the first tool I made for my lathe and I use it all the time.
A very handy piece of kit but then again I aint a pro.


----------



## cascao (Aug 2, 2016)

Beeing using this for a long time and can't see this danger in all this years.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 2, 2016)

Simple and effective.


----------



## kwoodhands (Sep 29, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Been doing this idea forever. I have the bearing type, but since the tool bit type (see pic) has been in the holder for almost forever. I have not needed to change it, works great. I think the bearing type rolls too easily and does not align as fast. The tool bit pushes instead of rolling, seems to work better. But does sometimes leave a mark, bearing type would not. All depends on what you are doing. Have never had a safety problem, never, on a manual lathe with power on…Dave.
> View attachment 133308



I do the same as you.I rounded over a scrap piece of CRS that fit in the tool holder.Never had a problem in about 5 years


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 29, 2016)

My bump tool is a piece of brass rod about 1-1/4" diameter by 3" long and a dial indicator.  Been working good for many years!


----------

